# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Em chọn một tình yêu khác, không phải là anh!

## mycomputer

Thứ tình cảm anh dành cho em đó, có phải là quá tàn nhẫn với em không?


Khoảnh khắc mà anh vô tâm nhất với em, là khi anh nói với em rằng anh không hề yêu em. Thứ tình cảm của anh dành cho em chỉ là tình bạn, hoặc hơn một chút, nhưng chưa đủ để trở thành tình yêu.


Em nghe tim mình đập mạnh, muốn vỡ tung lồng ngực, và muốn được òa khóc nức nở. Nhưng còn mải giữ gìn lòng kiêu hãnh cho mình, em chỉ gật đầu và cười nhạt. Em nói, không sao đâu, vì chúng ta là bạn!


Sau nhiều ngày trôi qua, em vẫn ám ảnh vào đúng khoảnh khắc em được đón nhận câu trả lời. Là do trước đó em đã mơ tưởng quá nhiều vào những quan tâm và chào đón của anh. Là do em tự thêu dệt nên một câu chuyện tình lung linh như cổ tích. Với em, tình cảm trên đời này chỉ tồn tại ở hai dạng. Hoặc là yêu nhau, hoặc là làm bạn với nhau. Đã yêu sẽ yêu cuồng si và nồng nhiệt, không toan tính thiệt hơn, không ngại ngần ngăn sông cách núi. Còn tình bạn thì có thể vui vẻ và hòa thuận bên cạnh nhau bất cứ lúc nào, cũng sẵn lòng san sẻ cho nhau những tháng năm thanh xuân tuổi trẻ. Nhưng em còn quên mất, có một thứ tình cảm mà không ai muốn nhận, dù vậy nam nữ thời nay vẫn để vướng bước chân vào. Đó là thứ tình cảm không rõ là thích hay yêu, là thương hay mến. Thứ tình cảm anh dành cho em đó, có phải là quá tàn nhẫn với em không?





Em không thể học cách ngó lơ một người khi mà em trót yêu người ta thật lòng thật dạ, anh à!


Em cũng không thể thân mật trên mức bạn bè bình thường với ai đó ngày này qua tháng khác, để tự đặt mình vào một mối quan hệ không tên.


Ừ thì chỉ là cần nhau, gần nhau, rồi san sẻ đơn côi cho nhau thì có gì đâu mà khó? Nhưng rồi đó cũng chính là thứ tình cảm vô trách nhiệm nhất trên đời này. Rằng không có nghĩa vụ chăm sóc cho nhau, không cả trách nhiệm lo lắng cho nhau. Bởi, có là gì của nhau đâu mà đau, mà khổ? Có là gì của nhau đâu mà được phép giận, được phép hờn? Để rồi nay trong tay người này, mai có thể trong tay người khác, thản nhiên biện hộ với nhau rằng “chúng ta chẳng là gì của nhau cả, em à!”


Xin lỗi anh, nhưng em không làm được. Việc nhón chân bước vào tim anh là một việc hết sức sai lầm. Em cũng sẽ không để mình sai lầm thêm một lần nào nữa. Vì em không muốn chọn những ngày buồn tủi cho những ngày yêu, nên sẽ không cố chấp níu tay anh và chìm đắm trong sắc màu hạnh phúc ngày ngày đi vay mượn. Em, dù cô đơn, cũng sẽ mạnh mẽ để tự thương lấy mình. Cũng sẽ tự biết tìm đến người yêu và thương em vô hạn, hứa hẹn rằng sẽ có trách nhiệm với em. Em và người đó, sẽ có trách nhiệm với nhau trong cõi đời này anh ạ!


(Sưu tâm)

----------

